# Spraying a nitro finish over shellac



## Blithering (3 mo ago)

Is nirtro compatible with shellac?


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Last week I sprayed Nitrocellulose lacquer over 2 lb. cut amber Shellac - worked great.


----------



## Blithering (3 mo ago)

Thank you


----------

